# Road bike rentals around Santa Monica area



## -G- (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm coming out from Asheville, NC, to the Santa Monica area in late February for work and wanting to stay for an extra day to do some riding. I've Googled bike rentals but just keep coming up with cruisers, smoothies and mountain bikes available for rent. Does anyone have any leads on bike shops in that area that rent road bikes by the day?

Thanks in advance, really looking forward to mashing the pedals beside the Pacific.

Geoff


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Call:

Helen's @ Broadway
Cynergy
Bike Attack


all in SanMo


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

hollywood has good suggestions. There is also rentabikenow.com which let's you search, check availability and reserve online.


----------



## -G- (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks y'all. Here is what I found out for road bike rentals in Santa Monica.

Bike Attack = $50/day. No multi-day discounts. Sounds like they have few bikes for rent, so plan ahead and make sure they have your size. Staffer said they rent high-end bikes that would retail for $2K or more.
Helen's Cycles = $65/day Maybe possibility of multi-day discounts. Lots of different sizes; renting Canondale bikes CAAD aluminum frames (their affordable aluminum model)
Spokes n' Stuff = $30/day for road bikes but these guys don't seem very knowledgeable about bikes and don't even know what model road bikes they have (maybe something from KHS, they guessed?). English speaking ability was marginal at best. However, a competing shop that does not rent bikes said they "aren't the sharpest tools in the shed" but that they do have road bikes and that they maintain their rental fleet fairly well. Maybe worth popping your head in to check them out? Sounds like it is mostly a beach cruiser type of shop with a couple road bikes on the side.
Cynergy = no rentals but options for demoing bikes at $100/day. Price is deducted from purchase price if you buy the bike.
Triathlete shop = no rentals
Performance Bikes/Bikecology = no rentals
REI = no rentals
Sea Mist Rentals = no road bikes for rent, just beach cruisers

Anyway, that's what you have in Santa Monica unless I have missed a shop. I'm looking forward to riding out in your area.

-G-


----------



## Noodle Doodle (Oct 27, 2009)

I've had really good luck with Topanga Creek Bikes (were Hollywood Pro). I've used them a couple of times on my trips, done weekly rentals at totally reasonable rates. They rent BMC and others, check out their website. They are not in Santa Monica, but not that far out for great service. Also rent MTBs.

HTH.

ND.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Noodle Doodle said:


> I've had really good luck with Topanga Creek Bikes


+1 to that! Aks for Chris.

he offered to "demo" me a BMC for my 10 day trip to Belgium last year! I'd say that was fairly uncommon


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I love Topanga Creek Bikes. Plus, a visit there will take you into one of those corners of L.A. that natives try to keep secret.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> I love Topanga Creek Bikes. Plus, a visit there will take you into one of those corners of L.A. that natives try to keep secret.


I need to get back there during a (relatively) cold day, when they have the pot-belly stove cracklin' and fresh coffee brewing. :thumbsup:


----------



## -G- (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for tip on Topanga, but I won't have a car so trying to rent in the city. That canyon was one of the riding routes I was considering from Santa Monica, so maybe I will pop into the shop, ogle frames, and take a break while on my Saturday ride.

Is February weather shorts and short sleeve jerseys? Or would I need full-length tights, a couple layers for core and a wind jacket? Seems like you are blessed with good weather, but just trying to start thinking about what gear to bring. We got lucky today in the mountains of NC and had mid 50s, warm enough to get in a ride out to a nearby town, and cold enough to appreciate a mug of hot chocolate at the turn-around point.

Geoff


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Weather is variable in late Feb. It could be pouring rain and 50's (which it was for a couple Tour of Californias). It could be windy and about 60. It could be sparkling and in the 70's.


----------

